# Trailering a bigger Jon Boat



## bassguytom (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a 12 foot flat bottom Jon boat I trailer on a trailer I picked up that was for a 12 foot V. I took off some of the bunks and now the Jon sits flat on it. My question is can I put a 15 foot flat bottomed Jon on this and still be okay? Is the somthing I should do with the bunks? I'm not worried about weight. Any info. is appriciated.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 16, 2015)

Probably not. Length, width and weight capacity of a trailer that small would make it unusable with a bigger boat. Got any pictures of your trailer?


----------



## akbejeepin (Mar 19, 2015)

You don't want to pull a trailer that is loaded heavier to the back than the front. It may be fine at times but can get away from you.

How I know you ask... Is was riding in a truck one time with a small amount of top soil on a small trailer. When the guy put the dirt on the trailer it was slightly back of the axle. Driving down the interstate and the back of the trailer starts swinging side to side. Next thing you know it's more and more, and the more we slowed down it seemed to get worse. I am talking about swinging a lot. Finally got it under control after slowing down enough and looked back to see a cloud of dust that looked like something has exploded... And half the dirt was gone.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Mar 19, 2015)

akbejeepin said:


> You don't want to pull a trailer that is loaded heavier to the back than the front. It may be fine at times but can get away from you.
> 
> How I know you ask... Is was riding in a truck one time with a small amount of top soil on a small trailer. When the guy put the dirt on the trailer it was slightly back of the axle. Driving down the interstate and the back of the trailer starts swinging side to side. Next thing you know it's more and more, and the more we slowed down it seemed to get worse. I am talking about swinging a lot. Finally got it under control after slowing down enough and looked back to see a cloud of dust that looked like something has exploded... And half the dirt was gone.



Saw the same thing with a 30' culvert on a 16' trailer. It got to wagging so bad it flipped the truck on it's side. I talked to the two guys in the truck after it happened. they though if they kept it under 45 mph it should be OK. Same as you when they tried to slow down it got worse, when they tried to correct it they laid the truck over.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2015)

There are several ways to stop the swaying either stand on the brakes or stomp on the gas. Once the swaying stops pull over and correct the tongue weight.


----------



## Steve A W (Mar 19, 2015)

BassGuyTom
You don't want the stern of the boat hanging off the bunks either.
That would likely dent the bottom in.
Just keep cruising Craigslist and you'll find one.
Good Luck.

Steve A W


----------

